# First Generation RAREST Old School Infinity Kappa Perfect 12" Sub Subwoofer USA!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My sub for sale 

First Generation RAREST Old School Infinity Kappa Perfect 12" Sub Subwoofer USA 050667033705 | eBay


----------

